# When will my cat give birth????



## LauraandSox (Jan 16, 2012)

So my Darling Sox is pregnant.... now me and hubby worked it out that she should be due any time soon. We are all first timers  and very much lookjing forward to meeting Sox's babies. 

Whagt signs can i look for?

She seems to be eating loads, sleeping loads and she simply will not leave me alone, follows me and if im laying in bed will make her way round to my face and nudge my head or hand, shes currently laying on top of sofa cushion next to me watching over the computer. 

I can see the space around her nipples has cleared, and her belly is huge and hard, i thought her back end looked a bit wet yesterday and she was cleaning her entire body for best part of yesterday. 

Shes such a loving little thing this last week which is really unlike her, she used to be all for my husband but not massively affectionate but this last week shes all for me. 

ANy advice would be great.... a very excited and anxious big mummy to be


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Do you know when she was mated?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

if shes due anytime now.. you will need to watch her.. she will start to look for somewhere to settle and have the kittens.

our raggy girl was searching at 05.30am luckily i was already awake.. so i woke the mrs.. she then started giving birth at 06.30..


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

how would people know that question, surely you wrote down when she called? when you took her to stud? had her health tests done?
Or is it that she 'escaped?'


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well it sounds as if birth is imminent, can't be much more specific than that.

Liz


----------

